# Depressed poodle puppy?



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Why is she on canned food? Did you change her food? dogs and puppies that go some time without eating will vomit when the stomach is empty.

I have never seen a depressed puppy and not even sure if that is possible in a puppy they are usually so bouncy and happy to play with anyone.
i would take in a stool sample and tell your breeder about this as I think she is sick.
I would ask her reaction to other dogs but really I would not introduce her to other dogs as I would not want to expose another dog to something she may have.

Did you have her on the vets floor or anything when she was there?
Puppies should not be set down in any public place until after their second set of shots. this includes parks, petstores, vets, common areas of town home or apartments.

I say a vet work up first to rule out anything serious.
Good luck to you and sorry bringing home a puppy should be fun not worrying about its health


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new baby! I'm sorry that it is not going so well! I agree with everything Mandycasey'smom said!! 
I wanted to add that Rogan took some time to adjust to our home as well, and didn't eat the greatest for a few weeks after we got him... but he was playful and seemed happier then what you're describing, best of luck getting it all sorted out!! maybe a second opinion at another vet is an idea?
keep us posted!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes this sounds very odd....

I would ween off the canned food fast and try an all natural brand in case she is having reactions from food.

Poodles/most pups are very playful when that small. 

Is she playing at all? What does the vomit look like? 
If she is not getting enough food in her system then it could be that. 

Also, 8 weeks is early to take a pup from the liter she could be having some separation issues also and is clearly not been introduced well to dog food.....most breeders would not use canned or allow them to leave if they were not eating well.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

It really does take a while to get used to a new home and they can be upset about it. I'd wean her off of the canned food by mixing it with dry and then eventually no more canned. I've found that canned food can cause a lot of gas which might be upsetting her tummy. For sure take her to the vet so they can do a work up and get a stool sample. If she's sick she won't want to play and she won't act like a normal puppy. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

A depressed puppy is definitely not the norm. I would take a stool sample into your vet's to check for giardia and coccidia. What kind of canned food is your puppy on? Actually canned food, if it's high quality is not bad for the dogs. Here's a link to a great website that has lots of great information written by a dog nutritionist it analyses lots of different dog food and discusses why high quality canned is better than dry. It's called dog food project. 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

Here's another dog food site that just rates the food, but not nearly as good as the first link I posted (jmo):

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

stacy146 said:


> She doesn't throw up much, just a little. When we pick her up to take her outside, etc., she groans. Is this normal? No diarrhea.


The groaning in conjunction with the vomiting would concern me that something is wrong with her. I would either take her to the vet again or get a second opinion. We have brought home our puppies at 8 weeks old. While they may be a little quiet the first few days, none have ever acted as you are describing. That sounds like a sick puppy to me.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Could a puppy that young have bloat?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Marian said:


> Could a puppy that young have bloat?


Do they get bloat at such a young age? I don't know enough about it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Also have the vet check for worms, worms can upset the dogs stomach enough to not want to eat and worms are common in pups, even after being dewormed once it's usually a process that is done with every set of shots to make sure the worms are clear. I freaked out with the pup we found was acting in a similar way, wouldnt eat, showed mild interest in water and was throwing up, my first reaction was parvo but it turned out to just be a really bad case of worms and after the vet gave him some medicine he was back to normal in a day or two but again it could also be something serious and the only way to really find out is to see a veternarian.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Poor baby : ((. I would take her to the vet again and insist on all exams, including x-ray : (. Yes, they can be "little bit down" for a couple of days (especially if they just got vaccinated ) , but throwing up and especially groaning is unusual. Food can upset the stomach , but I have seen puppies even with diarrhea (due to food change) who were still bouncy and happy :rolffleyes: 

I wish you the best of luck and keep us posted !


----------

